# xb360 achievements to facebook?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ages ago i'm sure you could share your unlocks to your FB page but i cant remember how to do it, does anyone know?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

it was something on facebook that did it but doesn't work all the time. but microsoft are updating the facebook app on the xbox to include this, its part of the new updates that are coming..


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah it's part of the new dashboard you just go into your achievements and click on the one you want to share, then press x to share and you can leave a comment with it too


----------

